
Given two points on the globe, how do you figure out the direction and distance? - craftyguy
http://www.askamathematician.com/2018/07/q-given-two-points-on-the-globe-how-do-you-figure-out-the-direction-and-distance-to-each-other/
======
dmfdmf
Here is a site that explains the math and will do the calc.

[https://www.movable-type.co.uk/scripts/latlong.html](https://www.movable-
type.co.uk/scripts/latlong.html)

